# HO crossing gates install



## Theamazingswal (Dec 14, 2017)

These are the NJ international crossing gates in my video of Fast NH 55 car freight.

I built the module on my work bench then installed it in the layout.

Go down a few replies and you'll see the photos.


George


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Really looks great...glad to see you have the
gate electronics control box...that is at every crossing on
the real railroads.

Don


----------



## Theamazingswal (Dec 14, 2017)

Don how do I post a photo so you don't have to click on a link?


----------



## Theamazingswal (Dec 14, 2017)

Thanks to Bob I now know how to post the photos instead of the links.

















George


----------



## Mark VerMurlen (Aug 15, 2015)

Very nice! Well done.

Mark


----------



## santafealltheway (Nov 27, 2012)

I'd love to see them move if you can do video


----------



## Theamazingswal (Dec 14, 2017)

It was already in the video section Jim but I'll post it here.
They work well. 






George


----------



## mikek (Dec 29, 2013)

Really nice action on the gates, slow is difficult to do. I'm trying to get my all-above-the-table crossing to move the gates slowly, too. I want to provide a crossing to folks who don't have a permanent setup, have to box the trains up when not in use. That's how it was for me as a kid. I hide the workings in station buildings and platforms, it all fits on a piece of paneling about the size of a laptop. I have a prototype working, will build more when the weather warms up, my workspace in the basement is too cold!


----------



## 89Suburban (Jan 4, 2017)

Real nice work on that!


----------

